# For those who dont know. phonetic alphabet



## kbamvakais (Dec 31, 2009)

phonetic alphabet and morse code


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Cool! I haven't seen a morse code chart since boy scouts...a looong time ago.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank ya, my old but needed to be reminded to keep up on this.


----------



## Kriket (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't know morse code, I should print that off and keep it in storage.

Phonemic alphabet I do know. I live near a military base and talk on the phone a lot, it's way easier to know Victor Bravo Delta echo November, those are the ones that are hard to hear a lot.


----------



## kbamvakais (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, i figured everyone should know morse code afterall it is the most basic form of electronic communications and if the infastructure in the us does break down like i know is going to happen its a good thing to have.


----------



## kbamvakais (Dec 31, 2009)

Heres a website link with instructions on a DIY wireless transmitter and reciever,

Science Fair Projects - BUILDING A WIRELESS TELEGRAPH SET - TELEGRAPH & SCI INSTRUMENT MUSEUMS


----------

